# Mare taller than stallion



## Squeaky McMurdo (Jun 25, 2019)

I’ve seen some of you talking about this, but I can’t quite picture the “step stool” you have set up for your little guys to reach. Google didn’t bring back any results. Can you post a picture of yours?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 26, 2019)

I dont actually have a stool so to speak. I have a ditch that runs under some pine trees ( its quite deep). I just lead one of my little mares into the ditch and my little stallion has the height he needs by standing on the outside of it .


----------

